

Learn SQL, dammit - muriithi
http://gun.io/blog/learn-sql/

======
walshemj
WTF an experienced and "good" developer doesn't know how to do a select from a
table!!

Forget get fizbuz maybe getting people to do a simple join of two tables might
be a better weeding out exercise.

